# General info needed on Hall county



## jmac7469 (Dec 15, 2016)

I was offered a job in hall county, and as I weigh my options I figured I would reach out for help. Now this isn't the main factor in my decision but it is part of it. How is the hunting and hunting opportunities around hall county? Not looking for people's hot spots or begging for club info just General info Google can't find. Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Dec 16, 2016)

The Hall Co. area is a good area for hunting and raising a family. The school system is good, there are several WMA's with in a reasonable drive and the CNF close also. There are several clubs in the North and East sections of the county as well as the norther part of the piedmont is close for other club options. Good luck with your new opportunity.


----------



## jmac7469 (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks for the input. If we decide to make the move, which it's looking like we will, it will be where we start our family. I've heard good things about living in yhe area so that's encouraging. The hunting is secondary but looking forward to hunting something other than flatwoods.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 17, 2016)

jmac7469 said:


> Thanks for the input. If we decide to make the move, which it's looking like we will, it will be where we start our family. I've heard good things about living in yhe area so that's encouraging. The hunting is secondary but looking forward to hunting something other than flatwoods.


Well good your gonna be hunting something other than flatwoods for sure up there.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 20, 2016)

Joe Brandon said:


> Well good your gonna be hunting something other than flatwoods for sure up there.


Our hunting club in Hall county, it is flat.......................compared to Cohutta


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Dec 26, 2016)

I love Hall county, plenty of deer, I have killed 9 this year and let plenty and I mean plenty walk, I attended a Hall county school and so do my kids... good schools... look in the clermont area, beautiful up here, close to lake Lanier to bass fish, and close to Helen where I turkey hunt on Wma... U would love it!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 26, 2016)

Even though all the above is good info, what has not been mentioned is this. Finding hunting land here is hard to do. Everybody and their brother wants to hunt and the area is flooded with move ins. Guess what that means? More houses, less land, more competition for what land is there. There are some hunting clubs on the north end and east sides of the county, but they are usually full and have a list a mile long waiting. Private land if you don't know someone you can almost forget it. A lot of guys that love to hunt live in this area and a lot of them drive 2hrs south to hunt. Not saying that it's not possible, because it's not, but your behind the ball from the start. As has been mentioned there is tons of National Forest land to the north, but that's a WHOLE different animal than 90% of Georgia hunters are used too. Either way good luck.....


----------



## 95g atl (Dec 29, 2016)

Welcome to GA.

Don't let the "private land access" and "full hunting clubs" scare you away too much.  While there is definitely truth to those statements, many other people (like me) simply drive a couple of hours to a hunting club instead.  I'm sure you can find a club within an hour with some work.  

With that said, you have many WMA's and national forest land north of hall county to hunt.  It is NOT NOT NOT flatland.  Yup, like the other poster said, 90% aren't use to it.  There are MOUNTAINS in Georgia.  If you are not in shape and capable of walking long distance up and down mountains, it is not for you.  ---That's why I have a hunt club that I drive 1 hour and 40 mins.   Not that I cannot walk up mountains, I choose not to.   ---- which is half the battle.  The other half is once you shoot something, you have to drag or carry it out.  No motor vehicles allowed on that public land.  Ever drag 100-160 lbs  a mile?  Feels like 500 lbs.

Another option, if you are buying a house in Hall County, look for one that has a couple/few acres.  Land is not cheap, however.  You may be able to find an older home or mobile home to rent that has a few acres.  Might not be able to use a firearm on some of these small tracts of land, but certainly a bow/crossbow is legal.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------

